# Are you a postaholic ?!!



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Let's find out the real postaholics among us. So, going straight to the point, what is your current post rate on the forum?

I am currently at 5.62 posts per day.


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

3.12 posts per day.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

6.07 posts per day


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

19.80 ? :fall


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

11.50 posts per day


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i don't know.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

17 posts on average in a day. I guess I could be.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

torlin said:


> i don't know.


Check your profile and you'll know. 
Oh wait, I just checked and you're at 5.63 posts per day.


----------



## jellyfish (Jul 3, 2008)

1.63.

I lurk a lot. Woo!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im posting


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Not too shabby.. 1.56% of all posts / 7.09 posts per day


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

0.14 posts per day. I don't know about you guys, but I think that's darn impressive.

Wait...


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

7.82 posts per day


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> 0.14 posts per day. I don't know about you guys, but I think that's darn impressive.
> 
> Wait...


Post more!

I know you're a perfectionist, but your posts don't need to be perfect. No one judges here. :b

Me: 3.45 posts per day (it should be noted that I didn't start posting until over a year after registering)


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

1.85.Considering I spend so much time logged into SAS, I hardly rack up a post count.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

1.07ppd

Not quite a postaholic.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

5.71. Christ. For someone who flies so far below the SAS radar, I post an astronomical amount. I should take up a hobby. I bet I'd be an amazing smelter.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Polar said:


> Perfectionist said:
> 
> 
> > 0.14 posts per day. I don't know about you guys, but I think that's darn impressive.
> ...


Hey Elise, I agree with polar there. 
I am also a perfectionist and I edit almost all my posts a couple of times before I'm a bit more comfortable that it won't be laughed at. And I check back on them to make sure no one did too. I know it's weird but I still try and make an effort.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

8.02 posts per day :hide


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Slim Shady said:


> Hey Elise, I agree with polar there.
> I am also a perfectionist and I edit almost all my posts a couple of times before I'm a bit more comfortable that it won't be laughed at. And I check back on them to make sure no one did too. I know it's weird but I still try and make an effort.


I've technically been a member since March 2004, and really only started posting maybe two weeks before you did. Those four years of lurkdom kindof added up. I still do exactly what you described, though. 

But hey it's always nice to have multiple people telling you to post more.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

1.33 posts per day. Actually that's more than I thought it would be.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

only ....1.05 posts per day 8 ) ~

I was thinking it'd be a lot higher :um


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

6.43 posts per day


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

3.08 posts per day

I think I actually post alot more than that now but I guess where I didn't post as much in the past & didn't come here for awhile, that must have something to do with it being low.


----------



## erik (Jun 8, 2004)

0.02. Ha!


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

What is postahol? I love alcohol though. 

now that I think about it... I want some postahol also. :drunk


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Eric Barnes said:


> What is postahol? I love alcohol though.


if this was a serious question, :haha (but not in a bad way)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

0.65 posts per/day


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I realized that I've been spending quite a lot of time on SAS recently so I checked back and my post rate has gone up to 11.05 posts per day.
Looks like I'm becoming a true SAS addict/ postaholic!!



Eric Barnes said:


> What is postahol? I love alcohol though.
> 
> now that I think about it... I want some postahol also. :drunk


*Postahol*: _noun_ 
- a natural endorphin molecule produced in the brain of an SASer whenever s/he makes a post on the forum.
- a recent research by one SASer has concluded that the production of _postahol_ is directly proportional to the number of posts made. It is a highly addictive substance and prolonged exposure can lead to a crippling dependency syndrome.

:drunk I'm high on _postahol_ right now ... 
:b :b :rofl :rofl


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am up to 19.88 posts per day! :eek


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am up to 19.88 posts per day! :eek


You must be the most prolific poster around here! :nw :nw


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Slim Shady said:


> *Postahol*: _noun_
> - a natural endorphin molecule produced in the brain of an SASer whenever s/he makes a post on the forum.
> - a recent research by one SASer has concluded that the production of _postahol_ is directly proportional to the number of posts made. It is a highly addictive substance and prolonged exposure can lead to a crippling dependency syndrome.
> :b :b :rofl :rofl


Hi, I'm Eric, and I'm a postoholic. :help


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

gone up to 21.41 posts per day ...

:wtf 

:help ... I don't want to be a spammer ...


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

1.52 pd


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what is a postaholic ?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

58.69 posts per day


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> 58.69 posts per day


You are undoubtedly the number one postaholic around here. 
That post count must be the SAS record.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

24.34 Spammer Extraordinaire! :boogie


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

2.05 posts/day. I looooose


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

6.52 

I LOVE THIS FORUM! I love you all. :hug


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

0.94.

Almost up to one post per day. Allllllllllllllllllllllmost.


----------



## bflygirl (Mar 13, 2009)

7.64, but I've only been on for about 2 weeks so you'd expect a new person's avg to be higher.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> 0.94.
> 
> Almost up to one post per day. Allllllllllllllllllllllmost.


Go Perfectionist you can do it! :banana


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Thanks! 

I think I can do it. The dancing banana has spurred me on. One entire post per day here I come!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1.87 posts per day.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

lolz u


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hello, im TorLin and i am a postaholic.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1.9  Going up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not a postaholic, I'm just bored.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

gotta do something productive, toad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Like be positive and sh*t?

Well ok then, I'm a postaholic and proud of it. :boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

w00t that's the spirit Toad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

well Im elevated: 4.98/day


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i just checked mine.
its at 10.81/day


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1.92: I'll reach 2 someday


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Posts Per Day: 8.88

Probably beacuse have people to talk to about S.A that *get it* is all so new to me ^.^


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Nope, only 2.26 post per day. I used to be, though. Now I try to refrain from posting too much because I don't want to annoy you guys. :b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like you postaholics


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

*ATTENTION SAS.*

I am, offically, after 1848 posts, at 1.00 posts per day.

I AM A POSTAHOLIC BABY.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i forgot how to check now lol


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

3.33 as of now.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

6.54. Damn!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

7.61


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

My name is Dub16 and I am a postaholic.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.65 posts/day :um


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yup, I am a postaholic. I post in all the threads I like haha


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi, my name is Aloysius and I am a Post-aholic.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

2.35


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toad Licker said:


> I'm not a postaholic, I'm just bored.


This.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

Only 0.40.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

My name is sarafinanickelbocker and I'm a postaholic.

I need help. 

Ah, here: http://www.ehow.com/how_4500820_overcome-internet-forum-addiction.html


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

^ Me too. Thanks for posting that. 

Posts Per Day: 2.79
This is ridiculous. I have so many things I need to be doing now. I might have to ban myself for a while.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

anymouse said:


> ^ DON'T DO THAT!!!!! please.


Aw, well thanks for caring! I need to limit myself to a couple of hours a day or something, but I've had utterly zero self-discipline lately. I can't get anything done - it's so much easier to just zone out on the internet. I feel like a rat pressing a lever for cocaine or something.

Maybe there's some program that would let you limit visiting a certain site to some time window, like 10 to midnight. That would help. :yes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2.10


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

1.78


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anonymid said:


> 2.10


2.11, just 29 hours later! I am totally in a groove.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

2.22 ppd


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

3.4


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

0.59


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Up to 3.6ppd now. I seriously need to cut back ...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not as bad as I used to be,


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.75 posts per day :O)


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Definitely not... 1.09 haha.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.81+ posts :banana


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

11.11 im an addict


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.82 posts/day. :O)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.85 posts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.89 posts per day


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

11.16 ppd :sus

*edit: I just got that message n2bn 

l
l
v


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

20.12 per day, so yes I am pretty addicted to this site.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

How the hell can you have fractions of a post per day is what i'm wondering.

Posts Per Day: 1.87

Guess I need rehab.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

14.21 :um

Holy ****.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

0.27

Don't know what to say about that ... 2nd lowest in this topic, but I don't think that eric guy counts.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.93 posts per day ive been here forever though.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

14.72 :um


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

1.7 ppd

I am getting up there!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> 1.7 ppd
> 
> I am getting up there!


come on you can do it!! :boogie


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

6.08


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Posts Per Day: 2.42


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

You guys are crazy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm "recovering" :lol


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

i must be a postaholic, I keep reaching the daily limit LOL


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> me too!


I'm glad to not be the only one that happens to! Sucks though lol.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

20.23 per day


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.95 posts per day


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

need2bnormal said:


> Really ? You are on here posting all the time.


 ya but i didnt really start posting until 2009 eventhough ive been here 7 years. Lol

8.96 posts per day. :duck


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

no


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :teeth I think I posted a print screen of it earlier on the thread .


*looks for the thread* LOL :b


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

^ so very used to seeing that LOL


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

^ me too I do it almost everyday now -sigh ...


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> ^ me too I do it almost everyday now -sigh ...


It's difficult because there is so many threads that I want to post on too.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

0.29 now. It's going up. You guys better watch out.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cheesecake said:


> 0.29 now. It's going up. You guys better watch out.


 youre catching up alright but you have a long ways to go.

9.66 posts perday


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Unfortunately. 

7.59 ppd.


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

9.66 

I'm really helpful. :boogielol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

The day I get to 2 posts a day I'm going to be so excited.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

15.99


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

300.21 posts per day


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

^ I was wondering that myself


----------



## me testing account (Jan 27, 2011)

9


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

0.35 now. I'm posting like a maniac.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

6.09 ^^


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> The day I get to 2 posts a day I'm going to be so excited.


Gimme your pass and I'll get you up there


----------



## me testing account (Jan 27, 2011)

14 now.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

19.56 :um


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

9.80


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> 19.56 :um


It's because you post so many on the bloody game threads! They don't count!


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

kiirby said:


> It's because you post so many on the bloody game threads! They don't count!


Yeah, there are a lot of cheaters in here. Me and you ... we're legit.


----------



## Adam Harris (Jan 29, 2011)

I dont know about 8 so far? I just joined today, My intro is in the first step section


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

kiirby said:


> It's because you post so many on the bloody game threads! They don't count!





Cheesecake said:


> Yeah, there are a lot of cheaters in here. Me and you ... we're legit.


why are you guys always so mean to me :cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

<- 55,304 and counting....you tell me?!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am at 1.75 posts per day guys!


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm really trying to be LOL :b


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

"Are you a postaholic ?!!"

No.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, maybe.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, I guess I am.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Does 2.03 count? :um 

If not I better start letting my fingers loose on the forums. :b


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes, yes I do think I'm a postaholic!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> Yes, yes I do think I'm a postaholic!


:no


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Holy **** 1500 posts in 4 months! Some of you guys are crazy!!!


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

^ That's what I've been saying.

need2bnormal and dontworrybehappy are going insane with the posting.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Cheesecake said:


> ^ That's what I've been saying.
> 
> need2bnormal and dontworrybehappy are going insane with the posting.


I was already insane with everything else, so it only makes sense :sus
:um :hide


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm not sayin I mind at all. Hell, the more active the forum, the better... I just thought that I was active with a measly 300 posts... lol


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

0.10

hah I must be the most unsocial person here


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm trying my best to become a postaholic! :b


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

nope


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah, its mostly boredom caused by insomnia. And I may be overly opinionated.


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

I would love to post more often...but I second-guess everything I type and decide not to.


----------



## justagirl9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Not here, but years ago (before social networking) I posted a lot on other forums. Then when Myspace was first popular I even annoyed some people by sending out a lot of bulletins. I remember this friend of a friend messaging me saying 'wow, you must be really bored and have nothing to do'. Not so nice.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh aye. I have a ridiculous number of posts in two months on this forum, and I also have more than 10000 posts on another forum I visit.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

6.8 post/day


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

11.56


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Phew. I had to go on a posting spree to get it up. But I did it.

It's at 0.40 right now.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

18.13 its gone down, I'm making some progress :b


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, I'm addicted to postahol! :drunk


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

10.43 Ehh. But im still a new kid.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

13.25


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

1.10 xD


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

2.49 ppd


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

anonymid said:


> Yes, I'm addicted to postahol! :drunk


FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU I came in here to make that joke. :mum


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Posts Per Day: 11.23

But then, I'm new.


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

It's because of people like you that the troll status exists and remains so high!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Total Posts: 671
Posts Per Day: 20.17
Find all posts by Jcgrey


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Total Posts: 272
Posts Per Day: 34.69

It'll slow down when I become a bit bored.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

1.95, but I'm on a roll lately.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ive been here forever and only 9.03 posts/day


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

mindovermood said:


> 6.09 ^^


6.35


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

14.81


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

0.56

Oh man! It's getting up there.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Four posts a day keeps the demons at bay!

Or something like that.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

I post more on some days then others depending on how busy I am but I would say so overall to my standards


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm more of a lurker =P


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

14.45 I am slipping


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

1.21 a day...but that's taking into account the first 9 out of 12 months, when I didn't ever use the forum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

39.28, I'm just bored.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

20.94 and increasing steadily


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yep :duck


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

For the record, referring to things other than drugs as additions is stupid.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

9.19 posts per day :banana


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

3.50? :blank

We'll soon fix that


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

Nope, not at all, don't even know what my average per day is here or on all the other forums I go to. Could post a lot more everywhere but just would rather post something that could help or keep a discussion going or if someone else has done a post which is really interesting would post letting them know that,:yes every forum has 'postaholics', never understood why they consider it a game or challenge to get high post counts.:no


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4 posts a day >.>


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Not really. I barely post these days.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I thought I posted a lot but I guess it's only about 6 posts per day. Looks like I don't really post as much as I think I do.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Yup, I just can't live without postahol.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Only 18 posts a day for me.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

3.34 I always wonder if people think I post too much, not sure i'm considered a postaholic.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

I would be if this site weren't so gloomy. I only visit when I'm feeling depressed, but I end up feeling worse after posting a couple times. As a matter of fact, this is it for now. See you in August.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am officially over the 2 posts per day mark whaaaaaaaaaaaaat.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Currently I am, but I need to spread my knowledge. If I don't make penis jokes, who's going to? MM75???? That's not going to happen.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

0.60

Oh yah.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:lol


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

3.42
That's record activity for me on a forum, I blame the Guys vs Gals thread


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

9.94


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

3.34


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

14.62


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

11


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

6.04


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hide 27.05 :door


----------



## alex123 (Aug 25, 2011)

3.06..... m okay.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

9.27 posts per day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

40.00 posts per day, I'm getting more bored as time goes by...


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

19.62.

Isn't that high, but ah well.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

32.55 ppd


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

1.28. It took me a while just to get up to 1. I was lurking long after i made an account lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10 posts per day eh not that bad


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

5.13. Feels like I don't post that much anymore.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Neutrino said:


> 5.13. Feels like I don't post that much anymore.


I miss your posts too. :squeeze


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Ventura said:


> I miss your posts too. :squeeze


Aww, really?  thanks! Didn't realize anyone noticed them :squeeze


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

ppd: 20.09


herp derp


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Posts Per Day: 26.20 and dropping.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

5.46


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

5.99


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

36.10.... :um


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

6.48


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am now consistently above 2.0! Wheee.


----------



## Standup (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm at 14 post per day, but i just reply to others, i don't actually make my own


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

2.74


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

0.32


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

17


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

11.05...


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

4.80


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

9 posts per day


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

maybe not 50, but at least 40 when Im on


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

GameGuy said:


> maybe not 50, but at least 40 when Im on


Your "Posts Per Day: 7.48"


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Almost 23.










My keyboard is emitting smoke right now, lbr.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

6.55!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Your "Posts Per Day: 7.48"


Sooooooooooooooo... how did you determine that value?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

36.74


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

GameGuy said:


> Sooooooooooooooo... how did you determine that value?


The date you joined divided by your post count. Or you can look on your profile page and it tells you


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Posts Per Day: 27.05

I could be worse...


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

im at 14.62 posts a day... help! i have a problem


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

lisbeth said:


> Almost 23.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Jim Carry?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Ventura said:


> Is that Jim Carry?


It is. I might be mistaken, but I'm fairly sure that the gif is from Bruce Almighty in the scene where he's trying to answer all the prayers by email.

ETA: ..and by posting this, I just hit 100 posts. I think I have a problem.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

lisbeth said:


> It is. I might be mistaken, but I'm fairly sure that the gif is from Bruce Almighty in the scene where he's trying to answer all the prayers by email.
> 
> ETA: ..and by posting this, I just hit 100 posts. I think I have a problem.


Wooooh :b

I make a 100 posts a day.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

10.85


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

0.41

is that good, bad, even?


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

4.16


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

4.27

I think it's a good number. I'm not necessarily a postaholic, but I still post enough to be a recognized member of the community... At least I think people recognize me. :sus


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

2.58

And this thread has been revived I see. I'd forgotten that I started this back in the day too.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

2.11


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

3.35 not a postaholic yet :b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

18


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

36.89


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

0.66


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

10.18 Do I qualify as a postaholic?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

lol yes of late. :b


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Posts Per Day: 3.50 :sus_


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

10.38 lol


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

1.09. 

I have recently just started posting more so I think it is going to go up fast.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

7.26


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

6.35

Slowly going down.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

20.53 xd


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

13.89
hmmm..


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

8.something. Some fo you guys are insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Postaholics call you postaholics...


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Posts Per Day: 22.03


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

2.88, been way more active on this forum since about Jan 2012 though.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

..


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

4.13


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

21.60
Yes! Especially this part of the forum! This is why I meet my 50 post limit a lot. :c


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yes, postaholic. need to detox myself.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lately, I am. I usually post about 25-50 posts per day. I had a lot of inactivity in the past though so my posts per day is only 2.07. I really need to spend less time on this site


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Mine's currently at 0.69 due to my inactivity during my first two years here. Now it's steadily rising everyday..


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im a postaholic slightly increasing my post activity at 7.60+posts per day.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

1.46. Been away for a while now.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe :stu.......42.90


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Posts Per Day: 3.55

Maybe I'll go into semi-retirement when I reach 10,000 posts. Still spending way too much time on here


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

8.77

Make it stop.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm not super active, but i post pretty much everyday. My posts per day is 7,52. So i'm not super active.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm at 12.26 posts per day


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Guilty as charged 19.98


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

around 7.00 posts per day


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Average is up to 3.67 per day. I've slowed down some lately though


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

46.10 0


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

07.03 big time


----------



## Deadly Assassin (Jun 19, 2015)

No idea. Haven't been here long enough to know where to find my post rate. Not that I care really.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Deadly Assassin said:


> No idea. Haven't been here long enough to know where to find my post rate. Not that I care really.


Your Public Profile > Statistics. Yours is currently 0.66


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

3.05

I only had 225ish posts before December last year... it's getting up there again.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Mine is 3.41. Not too bad.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I mostly just lurk around. I don't usually post much.


----------



## Dark Jewel (Jul 18, 2014)

Not really, no. I don't feel as though I belong anywhere, so I don't post much anywhere, including here.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm up to 4:13 My posting has been slowing though



Dark Jewel said:


> Not really, no. I don't feel as though I belong anywhere, so I don't post much anywhere, including here.


Despite posting a lot, I feel that way often on here as well. Hope you can find somewhere you feel you belong  There are some really nice people on here, so keep giving this place a shot too.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ive increased to 7.10 post per day..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah not really....45.01 per day.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

4.92 PPD

Pretty casual number if I do say so myself.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Too lazy to check....which means I'm also too lazy to write posts :/ I'm a sloth-a-holic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yep definitely.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

3.02 :blank


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.32 posts/day


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Nah not really....45.01 per day.


lol not at all! I'm glad you post so much. You always have nice things to say.

As for me, 7.11 a day. I'm not working at the moment so that's the deal.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

realisticandhopeful said:


> lol not at all! I'm glad you post so much. You always have nice things to say.
> 
> As for me, 7.11 a day. I'm not working at the moment so that's the deal.


Haha its actually dropped more since (not by much)....been more busy these days. Thanks though.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

6.49 

It's not really accurate because I didn't really start posting until August of 2011. And I barely posted at all 2014-2015 because I was too tired from work.


----------

